# Amazing Human Body



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)

*The Amazing Human Body

*

It takes your food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach.

One human hair can support 3 kg (6.6 lb).

The average man's penis is three times the length of his thumb.

Human thighbones are stronger than concrete..

A woman's heart beats faster than a man's.

There are about one trillion bacteria on each of your feet.

Women blink twice as often as men.

The average person's skin weighs twice as much as the brain.

Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still.

If saliva cannot dissolve something, you cannot taste it.

Women reading this will be finished now.


Men are still busy checking their thumbs. layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

:thumbsup::lofl:


----------



## Casper (Jan 20, 2014)

:magnify::lofl:


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 21, 2014)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn.....got me.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Damn.....got me.



Love your signature P_appy !  LOL


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

I am constant amazed how resilient and yet fragile our bodies are.


----------

